# new from LA



## oakkar8

hi .. i'm a new user in this forum and nice to meet u all


----------



## SkizeR

Welcome! what part of LA you from?


----------



## oakkar8

SkizeR said:


> Welcome! what part of LA you from?


monterey park.... hey can u help me one thing ...how can i post on classified forum????


----------



## SkizeR

you need at least 100 posts or a premium membership :/


----------



## cjazzy4

Welcome oakkar8 so you have a system in your car or planing to get one......I'm in the planning on a budget system here.


----------



## oakkar8

cjazzy4 said:


> Welcome oakkar8 so you have a system in your car or planing to get one......I'm in the planning on a budget system here.


yeah i'm planning to get one.. now i have mcintosh MCC406M... planning to buy HAT L1 pro r2 and L6SE...


----------



## SkizeR

oakkar8 said:


> yeah i'm planning to get one.. now i have mcintosh MCC406M... planning to buy HAT L1 pro r2 and L6SE...


that amp is gorgousssss..


----------



## cjazzy4

That is a top of the line amp.....So you are going SQ or SPL?


----------



## SkizeR

cjazzy4 said:


> That is a top of the line amp.....So you are going SQ or SPL?


hes using a Mccintosh 6 channel amp.. guess


----------



## cjazzy4

I learned a long time ago to not to assume any thing in the world of car audio.....there is just so much people are willing to try any thing


----------



## oakkar8

cjazzy4 said:


> That is a top of the line amp.....So you are going SQ or SPL?


what is SQ and SPL????


----------



## danno14

Sq
Sound quality

Spl
Loud

SQL
Sound quality that can get loud 

Welcome!


----------



## oakkar8

danno14 said:


> Sq
> Sound quality
> 
> Spl
> Loud
> 
> SQL
> Sound quality that can get loud
> 
> Welcome!


ic.. thz


----------



## danno14

oakkar8 said:


> u mean sound quality of amp.. i tried it at car audio stop its really amazing..


Yes, yes they are!
Test fitting:







[/IMG]


----------



## oakkar8

cjazzy4 said:


> That is a top of the line amp.....So you are going SQ or SPL?


I prefer SQ...


----------



## Coppertone

Welcome and I'm glad to hear that you are going for sq....


----------



## cjazzy4

oh yes SQ all the way here.......I like to hear every note of my music.....I know generally the Mccintosh stuff is used for SQ.....not to say there aren't people who don't use it for SPL......Its a very top of the line product $$$$$$......But very good too


----------



## oakkar8

cjazzy4 said:


> oh yes SQ all the way here.......I like to hear every note of my music.....I know generally the Mccintosh stuff is used for SQ.....not to say there aren't people who don't use it for SPL......Its a very top of the line product $$$$$$......But very good too


 ....


----------



## cjazzy4

I like to have my system where you can feel each note as they are being sung.....from artist like Sade or Smoky Robinson to Lady Gaga.....Let your music cause you have a eargasmic release.....Thats mind blowing


----------



## oakkar8

cjazzy4 said:


> I like to have my system where you can feel each note as they are being sung.....from artist like Sade or Smoky Robinson to Lady Gaga.....Let your music cause you have a eargasmic release.....Thats mind blowing


where do i need to post to get post count? caustic too?????


----------



## cjazzy4

I think you got to put your account under DIYMA Freshman or DIYMA Enthusiast......I'm not sure.....Just have not heard of the listing DIYMA Voyer


----------



## oakkar8

how can i do that?


----------



## cjazzy4

Thats a great question......But I don't know how you change it.... I think it changes as you spend time posting on the site


----------



## oakkar8

kk thz for ur answers  ...


----------



## cjazzy4

So what is your system build consisting of?


----------



## oakkar8

lol i just got an amp.. trying to buy HAT pro L1pro R2 and L6se... i haven't decided on sub...


----------



## cjazzy4

The HAT stuff is great gear.....So you install yourself of getting a shop to do it?....I'm a fan of keeping a system uniform all away around.....I feel componets work best together......But the way technology is changing so much you can make a mixed system sound great too with the right installation.


----------



## oakkar8

cjazzy4 said:


> So what is your system build consisting of?


thinking to buy HAT L1 pro r2 and L6se ... i haven't decided on sub yet...


----------



## cjazzy4

So what car you putting it in?


----------



## oakkar8

cjazzy4 said:


> So what car you putting it in?


in honda.. is that important???


----------



## cjazzy4

Well yeah...When it comes to selecting sub size.....How many subs you thinking about.....How loud you want it? So you thinking about having a professional shop install it or you are installing yourself?


----------



## oakkar8

cjazzy4 said:


> Well yeah...When it comes to selecting sub size.....How many subs you thinking about.....How loud you want it? So you thinking about having a professional shop install it or you are installing yourself?


i don't know how to install so have to go pro shop... and for me one sub is enough  .. coz i don't go for that loud...  do u know any pro and cheap shop around LA.. coz the one i go ask me 700 including cables for labor charges..


----------



## cjazzy4

Yeah shops can be very expensive...Its the overhead that drives the cost up.. I would start with Goggleing your area for car audio shops.....(Are you in LA in California?).....Should be lots of options there......You could try Craigslist for some independent installers also......Best Buy installs too.......I guess the first step is determine your budget for the system you want and what you are willing to pay for install.


----------



## oakkar8

cjazzy4 said:


> Yeah shops can be very expensive...Its the overhead that drives the cost up.. I would start with Goggleing your area for car audio shops.....(Are you in LA in California?).....Should be lots of options there......You could try Craigslist for some independent installers also......Best Buy installs too.......I guess the first step is determine your budget for the system you want and what you are willing to pay for install.


my budget is not more than 400 for installation .... for best buy are they good at installation?? actually i don't know much about installation.. all i know is listen to music..


----------



## cjazzy4

Best Buy is an option as long as you don't have to modify anything to the vehicle...They are okay for basic installation...They don't do any custom work.....What your budget for the system you plan to buy? Have you researched what the HAT's cost? Asked shops for price quotes? 

I will say they take better care of your equipment if you purchase from them.....But if you bring them your equipment to install....May not take the best care when installing it.


----------



## SkizeR

oakkar8 said:


> my budget is not more than 400 for installation .... for best buy are they good at installation?? actually i don't know much about installation.. all i know is listen to music..


your going to get what you pay for.. remember that. and typically no, theyre not


----------



## cjazzy4

SkizeR You are correct you get what you pay for......So if you are thinking about the HAT gear....I would suggest look for shops that sell and install that gear....They will take better care with your install and equipment because of the warrenty on install and gear. 

check with HAT directly to find approved shops thats authorized to sell their gear.


----------



## oakkar8

i don't think there is a HAT seller around me.. coz i visited two or three shop already they are selling what they want . they doesn't care about my opinion ... that's why ..


----------



## cjazzy4

You are in Los Angeles? Go to Hybrid Audio Technologies website and check it out.....Call them and ask who would they recommend to install their product in your area......Ask about their warrenties on their stuff.


----------



## cjazzy4

Home - The Home of the World's Finest Loudspeakers, and World Championship Car Audio Speaker Systems.

You will have to email them directly and they will send you a list of authorized dealers near you. 
review their site and research/educate your self to whats out there.


----------



## oakkar8

cjazzy4 said:


> Home - The Home of the World's Finest Loudspeakers, and World Championship Car Audio Speaker Systems.
> 
> You will have to email them directly and they will send you a list of authorized dealers near you.
> review their site and research/educate your self to whats out there.


yeah i tried that.. but they didn't replied to me.. i bought L1proR2 and bit one processor...


----------



## cjazzy4

So did you call them?......Because it sounds like with the caliber of equipment you are buying......You are going to have to pay more to have it installed correctly.....You are getting rather high end stuff.....And $400 may not be enough for a skilled installer to install it......You are doing a complete system right?

Contact Us • Sales & Information: 770.888.8200 • Technical Support: 770.888.8610
HYBrid Audio Technologies


This is their forum....Check this out too
http://www.buwaldahybrids.com/forum/forum.php


----------



## oakkar8

cjazzy4 said:


> So did you call them?......Because it sounds like with the caliber of equipment you are buying......You are going to have to pay more to have it installed correctly.....You are getting rather high end stuff.....And $400 may not be enough for a skilled installer to install it......You are doing a complete system right?
> 
> Contact Us • Sales & Information: 770.888.8200 • Technical Support: 770.888.8610
> HYBrid Audio Technologies
> 
> 
> This is their forum....Check this out too
> Hybrid Audio Technologies Forum


They just reply my mail with a bunch of address, i still need to buy mid base and headunit. So i think i can buy from them?? Cos new and some used items prices are different a lot...


----------



## cjazzy4

Cool....So what kind of head unit you thinking about?


----------



## oakkar8

cjazzy4 said:


> Cool....So what kind of head unit you thinking about?


i don't know.. i'm thinking for alpine.. but i don't know which model is good.. and i'm going active and already bought bit one processor


----------



## cjazzy4

Alpine is a great head unit.....you have space for a single din or double? Whats your total budget for this system with install?


----------



## oakkar8

lol 2500 without amp.. coz i already bought amp..


----------



## cjazzy4

You should be able to get a decent system at that rate.... So what kind of Amp you have that's going to push the HAT's ?
I know in my budget build I'm trying to keep it $1700.....but I'm going all Pioneer stuff.


----------



## oakkar8

cjazzy4 said:


> You should be able to get a decent system at that rate.... So what kind of Amp you have that's going to push the HAT's ?
> I know in my budget build I'm trying to keep it $1700.....but I'm going all Pioneer stuff.


I got michintosh m406... I havent decided on sub...


----------



## cjazzy4

Mchintosh m406 is the head unit ......so what about the amp for the speakers?


----------



## oakkar8

cjazzy4 said:


> Mchintosh m406 is the head unit ......so what about the amp for the speakers?


Google it bro.. That is amp i meam m406


----------



## cjazzy4

You had the identify letter wrong ..it should be MCC406M CAR AMPLIFIER.....
McIntosh View all Car Amplifiers Products Manufactured by McIntosh

its listed on their website


----------



## oakkar8

cjazzy4 said:


> You had the identify letter wrong ..it should be MCC406M CAR AMPLIFIER.....
> McIntosh View all Car Amplifiers Products Manufactured by McIntosh
> 
> its listed on their website


Lol.. Sorry my fault... Yeah that amp..


----------



## oakkar8

cjazzy4 said:


> You had the identify letter wrong ..it should be MCC406M CAR AMPLIFIER.....
> McIntosh View all Car Amplifiers Products Manufactured by McIntosh
> 
> its listed on their website


Lol . Sorry my fault...
Yeah that amp..


----------



## cjazzy4

okay So you have a Mcintosh head unit and amp?


----------



## oakkar8

cjazzy4 said:


> okay So you have a Mcintosh head unit and amp?


no .. just amp... i don't know what head unit i am going to use...


----------



## cjazzy4

Pioneer makes a great radio in the Stage 4 line.......You want to get something with 3 or 4 v ......its little pricey but good.....Mcintosh makes a superior head unit but its extreamly pricey.I learned that to create a decent SQ build you have to have a at least 4 v of audio power on the units specs.


----------



## oakkar8

I dont get what u want to say! What is 3v and 4v??


----------



## cjazzy4

Its a fancy way of saying how much power your head unit has. 4 v is better for SQ systems.


----------



## oakkar8

cjazzy4 said:


> Its a fancy way of saying how much power your head unit has. 4 v is better for SQ systems.


Kk... Thz


----------



## cjazzy4

ON the specs of your equipment it will tell you info on your equipment.


----------



## SkizeR

cjazzy4 said:


> Its a fancy way of saying how much power your head unit has. 4 v is better for SQ systems.


thats not "fancy" at all. Thats the standard way of measuring a head units output voltage. If you dont know what voltage is or what it does are you sure you should be bothering with a $2000 amp? Come on now.


----------



## cjazzy4

What I meant by the term "fancy" .....I was putting it in less technical language.......Trying to use words that oakkar8 would understand......Sure I understand it put your way......however I didn't know if oakkar8 would understand it your way.........So I spoke in more of plain or common way. 

You sound like you trying to "toot your horn" (You know where I'm coming from?)


----------



## cjazzy4

SkizeR said:


> thats not "fancy" at all. Thats the standard way of measuring a head units output voltage. If you dont know what voltage is or what it does are you sure you should be bothering with a $2000 amp? Come on now.


This is not a pissing contest......its just a way to share info and learn and grow....He asked what volts...In simple terms its power output


----------



## SkizeR

cjazzy4 said:


> What I meant by the term "fancy" .....I was putting it in less technical language.......Trying to use words that oakkar8 would understand......Sure I understand it put your way......however I didn't know if oakkar8 would understand it your way.........So I spoke in more of plain or common way.
> 
> You sound like you trying to "toot your horn" (You know where I'm coming from?)


hes planning on running a hybrid audio front stage and a mcintosh amp but doesnt understand terminology on the most basic and important level.. this isnt going to end well. lol


----------



## cjazzy4

SkizeR said:


> hes planning on running a hybrid audio front stage and a mcintosh amp but doesnt understand terminology on the most basic and important level.. this isnt going to end well. lol


I do understand..... However people are at different levels of knowledge in car audio......Help the dude out....He must be new to all this.....So the terminology is new to him.....Now of course he could be pulling my leg and yours for laughs.....but maybe he's bored.


----------



## SkizeR

cjazzy4 said:


> I do understand..... However people are at different levels of knowledge in car audio......Help the dude out....He must be new to all this.....So the terminology is new to him.....Now of course he could be pulling my leg and yours for laughs.....but maybe he's bored.


im sorry but you dont just have a top of the line, multi-thousand dollar set up and have absolutely no knowledge of audio what-so-ever. Just no


----------



## cjazzy4

SkizeR said:


> im sorry but you dont just have a top of the line, multi-thousand dollar set up and have absolutely no knowledge of audio what-so-ever. Just no


So when did you get interested in car audio?


----------



## SkizeR

cjazzy4 said:


> So when did you get interested in car audio?


the second i got my first car. about 2 and a half years ago. Sony Xplod subs and Sony Xplod amp that was rusting for 150 bucks. Hell, i thought they were some of the best (lol), but what im trying to say is theres something missing here. You dont just get a Mcintosh amp for your first amp not knowing anything about audio. Like what?? Please dont mistake this for bashing on him. Im just very bewildered lol.


----------



## Darth SQ

Oakkar.....that's Burmese right?
I grew up in Monterey Park.
I went to Inez Elementary and learned to swim in Barnes Park Pool.
Welcome to DIYMA. :thumbsup:

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## cjazzy4

I understand.... I try not to judge people to harshly.....I can take them for what they say until they show me something different......He more then likely is a newbie...or just acting like a newbie...... I started in car audio about 9 mths ago...but I have learned from talking with people and asking questions and stuff....on here and at car audio shops......Reading and research about the different levels of equipment is fascinating to me....

I'll go with the affordable Pioneer system in my car....Instead of the top of the line stuff that's out there.....just more practical.


----------



## cjazzy4

Hey oakkar8 how is your system build coming along?


----------



## oakkar8

cjazzy4 said:


> Hey oakkar8 how is your system build coming along?


thz for ur concern.. but still collecting things.. need head unit and sub.. but out of money  .. a lot of reply recently and didn't get notice.. have to read all.. thz u guys.. yep.. i really am a newbie to this..


----------



## cjazzy4

oh I understand that....its fun to learn as you go....I'm in the process of getting my equipment for my build as well....it takes time....So enjoy the process.....Read reviews, So you may want to consider some car shows (if in your area).


----------



## oakkar8

cjazzy4 said:


> oh I understand that....its fun to learn as you go....I'm in the process of getting my equipment for my build as well....it takes time....So enjoy the process.....Read reviews, So you may want to consider some car shows (if in your area).


Kk.. I am thinking to use my staff from my country... alpine head unit and boston P1 subwoofer.


----------



## cjazzy4

So where are you from originally?


----------



## oakkar8

cjazzy4 said:


> So where are you from originally?


Myanmar.. Burmese...


----------

